# "Lick My Lick!" Free Lessons on youtube :)



## Lechugaz (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys, as I never come here (I only surf through the "General Music Discussion" Forum) I'll introduce myself.

My name is Benjamin Lechuga, from Chile. Ibanez and ENGL Amps endorser, chosen by Steve Vai as the winner of the Steve Vai scholarship. (That's why I'm living in London now)

I've just started this idea called "Lick My Lick!"
I'll be uploading some licks to youtube, and teach them, with tabs and backing tracks, all for free to share with everyone!

This is the first video:



The tabs and backing tracks are available in my website :::...BENJAMIN LECHUGA...::: Official Website in the "LML" section!

I hope this is useful to everyone! More videos are yet to come! So if you liked this one you can suscribe to my Youtube Channel!

Cheers!


----------



## Lechugaz (Feb 19, 2012)

Was is useful for anyone? I will start working on vol. 2 this week if anyone's interested just suscribe to my youtube channel!

BLechuga&#39;s Channel - YouTube 

Cheers!


----------



## RiffRaff (Feb 19, 2012)

Great lesson, video and beautiful playing


----------



## Echo Field (Feb 19, 2012)

Good stuff man!


----------



## Osorio (Feb 19, 2012)

If I could offer one suggestion / criticism: do you have a way to make the backing track longer? As it is, it kinda limits the playing to a single "short" lick, like a mini-bridge... If it repeated around two or three times, it could be more "useful", also because we could have a bit more time to get into it and develop and idea mid-way, which is always interesting to do (and a challenge for many - me included).
Aside that, the lesson was awesome, you explained it really clearly and the example is interesting and very musical. I'll be looking forward to more  Thanks a lot for your efforts!


----------



## theo (Feb 20, 2012)

Very tasty lick, thanks a lot for sharing, I'll be a regular watcher


----------



## Lechugaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for the feedback! I'm working on a new lick already!

About the length of the backing track. Yeah it's kind of short for improvising but the point of the video is learning the lick! You can find lots of dorian backing tracks in youtube anyway, so I thought it was kind of a useless effort to do something that is already done. Maybe I can someday do a CD full of backing tracks and sell it hahaha who knows?


----------



## Osorio (Feb 21, 2012)

Lechugaz said:


> About the length of the backing track. Yeah it's kind of short for improvising but the point of the video is learning the lick! You can find lots of dorian backing tracks in youtube anyway, so I thought it was kind of a useless effort to do something that is already done.



I understand what you are saying, and I don't disagree either. 
At any rate, I (and I'm sure a lot of others) appreciate your efforts in providing this content.


----------



## Lechugaz (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool  
It's cool to help other people, and to be honest, the one that learns the most is me! I get to write new ideas, record them, analise them, transcribe them and that is veeeery useful! 

I also learnt how to animate text on a video because of this hahaha I created the logo and everything! It was very fun and useful!


----------



## Lechugaz (Mar 21, 2012)

Just Uploaded Vol. 2!

Hope you like it!


----------



## Solodini (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice attention to detail. It's nice to see people explaining why, not just how.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like another channel I'll have to subscribe to on youtube!


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome!

Thanks for posting these! 

Que maestro que eres!!!!

BTW: is that an RGA427 on the 2nd video?


----------



## Lechugaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Santuzzo said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Thanks for posting these!
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias estimado!!!

Yeah it is a RGA 427Z! It is an awesome guitar! Just received it from Ibanez a couple of months ago and it really rocks!


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good job, dude! 

One of the better instructionals I've seen out there. 

Honestly, as someone who knows little to nothing about scales/modes/etc (by name/paper/etc)...your explanation is doing a LOT more than just teaching your lick....you're teaching some fundamental stuff that people like myself that just don't know can look at and learn (like when you show G Maj Pentatonic, etc).


----------



## Osorio (Mar 22, 2012)

Excellent  Thanks for posting! 
Quite superior to the first attempt. Very nice explanations through. Nice job, man


----------



## Lechugaz (Mar 22, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Good job, dude!
> 
> One of the better instructionals I've seen out there.
> 
> Honestly, as someone who knows little to nothing about scales/modes/etc (by name/paper/etc)...your explanation is doing a LOT more than just teaching your lick....you're teaching some fundamental stuff that people like myself that just don't know can look at and learn (like when you show G Maj Pentatonic, etc).



Thanks a lot man! 
The idea of Lick My Lick is always to involve musical ideas into your playing. In this videos I will never teach a certain technique (tapping, or sweep for example) if it's not in a musical environment. There's plenty of videos out there on how to tap, how to sweep, but the most difficult things is to do this things with good taste (od course that's subjective) but my aim is to 
help others to develop musical ideas rather than nonsense shred.

Cheers!


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 24, 2012)

Lechugaz said:


> Muchas gracias estimado!!!
> 
> Yeah it is a RGA 427Z! It is an awesome guitar! Just received it from Ibanez a couple of months ago and it really rocks!



I have one of those, too, and I love it


----------



## Lechugaz (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah!!


----------



## theo (Mar 26, 2012)

brilliant, this is awesome


----------



## Lechugaz (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks man! 

Just in case anyone needs them, I just enabled close captions for this video, both in spanish and english! Just click on the "CC" icon and choose your language


----------



## brunosawa (Apr 6, 2012)

Lechuga! Great Videos, useful to anyone out there

by the way, Im from Chile too! I saw your thread from london in chilemusicos. Se te ve muy bien en Londres wn!


----------



## Lechugaz (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey thanks maaaan! Cool to have some Chilean feedback around here as well!!
Todo bien por aqui en UK, pero en Sept. vuelvo a Chile!

Saludos y que estés bien!


----------



## gazzie (May 1, 2012)

thanks!!!


----------



## simonk (May 1, 2012)

this is really great, thanks


----------



## Lechugaz (May 27, 2012)

!

I'll be uploading volume 3 during the next days!


----------



## Lechugaz (Jun 1, 2012)

Vol. 3 Available now! 
Tabs and backing tracs should be uploaded later on today to my website :::...BENJAMIN LECHUGA...::: Official Website

[/MEDIA]

Cheers


----------



## Lechugaz (Jun 27, 2012)

Vol. 4 on it's way!
Tomorrow it will be up!


----------



## Lechugaz (Jun 28, 2012)

Mixolydian and Lydian for you guys


----------



## Solodini (Jun 29, 2012)

Very Satriani!


----------



## SammerX (Jun 29, 2012)

This one was awesome! I really like how you link it all back to the minor pentatonic scales.


----------



## Lechugaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Very Satriani!




Hahaha, some guys have told me it is very Saraceno, very Vai, and now Satch!
 Good references though!


Hope it was useful for you.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jun 29, 2012)

I didn't care too much for lesson number three, but that's just because it's not really my style of music. Nothing you can do, no biggie ^^
Lesson four, however, I thought was really really badass. Loved it, tasty note choice and pretty sweet phrasing.

Keep 'em coming, I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Lechugaz (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks man! The next one will be on Sweep Picking.. I'll try to stay out of the typical triadic sweep and do something more interesting!

By the way, if anyone's interested in booking an online lesson with me, I've just activated my bandhappy profile 

BenjaminLechuga | BANDHAPPY

Cheers!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2012)

Very awesome!

I especially like how tastefully you apply those scales, with great phrasing, etc.

One question: do you use/practice the mixolydian and lydian pentatonic in all 5 2note-per string shape boxes? 
Reason I'm asking is, I have been working on different kinds of pentatonics (also derived from mel.minor) and there are always some fingerings that are more comfortable to play than others, so in a 'real-playing' situation (as opposed to practicing) I'd tend to only use the comfortable shapes/fingerings.


----------



## Lechugaz (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks man! That's the whole point! Trying to use this devices (scales or techniques) but in a musical way, trying to do it as tasteful as I can. Not just for shredding... 

I do use all the 5 shapes with 2 note per string. Some shapes are easier than others, but all 5 shapes are useful!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2012)

Lechugaz said:


> Thanks man! That's the whole point! Trying to use this devices (scales or techniques) but in a musical way, trying to do it as tasteful as I can. Not just for shredding...
> 
> I do use all the 5 shapes with 2 note per string. Some shapes are easier than others, but all 5 shapes are useful!



muchas gracias, maestro!!!


----------



## Lechugaz (Jul 17, 2012)

De nada


----------



## Lechugaz (Dec 28, 2012)

VOL. 5: Sweeping! I hope it's useful!
Tabs available in my website www.benjamin.lechuga.cl  
under "LML!" tab! 



Cheers


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome!

Thanks a lot for posting this, you are an amazing player!


----------



## Lechugaz (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for your comment !!!!


----------

